# merrill tool box



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have two.







One at each beeyard.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Can you guys tell me what the two one inch slots are for in the lid? If it's a frame perch, mine doesn't fit.

And the extra spring hook on the lid? It has nothing to hook to.

The square metal handle and wood slot on the right side?

My hive tool almost fits in the slot on the back end,I have to take the tool out to open the box. So far I haven't anything that fits the angled slot on the left side.

Nice box, was just hopeing to be a little more organized, but nothing seems to fit.


----------



## ZEEBEE (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds cool. However, I checked the brushy mountain site and it doesn[t show up.
Sure love to know what it looks like.
Any other sources?

Mike


----------



## kamerrill (Sep 17, 2003)

I made my own. It allowed me to customize if for my own tools. http://users.adelphia.net/~kamerrill/Honeyhouse2.htm 

Kurt


----------



## ZEEBEE (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Kamerrill. Awesome.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Bill,
I think you got the "designer" model. It isn't supposed to be functional; it was meant to look good. Try painting it pink or pastel yellow and you'll quickly see the difference the next time you carry it to the yard.
WayaCoyote


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

I've got a tool box... some people 
call it a 1980 Volvo 240DL Wagon. 
It hauls not just tools, but random 
hive components, 5 lunches, and up to 
4 large teenagers-for-hire with me on 
our exciting adventures in beekeeping. 

385,000 miles, and all I've ever done 
is change the oil, buy tires, and get 
alignments.

And the stereo system violates the
nuclear test ban treaty. The bees
don't mind, and the kids like working
to music.


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

i think the angled slot is for a bee brush.the metal handle i think, is for a frame perch but doesn't quite fit.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>the metal handle i think, is for a frame perch but doesn't quite fit.

I came across a picture in the Brushy Mt. catalog. You are right on with the brush holder, the metal handle on the side is for a frame grip. That does me no good as I use Permacomb and frame grips don't work with them. The loop on the end suprised me, I thought it might be a handle, but it's a loop to hold a smoker. If you use the L shaped, crowbar type hive tool, it would fit the holder on the end, again, I use PC and the hook type frame lifters so that doesn't work for me. Oh well, it makes a nice place to sit while I wait for the swarm to settle in the nuc box.

The slots on the top are for the frame perches, the two piece type fit nicely.

I took Wayacoyote's advise and stained it a nice color and put a polyurthane coat on top. Very stylish and professional, I think the bees like it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>That does me no good as I use Permacomb and frame grips don't work with them.

I have the nice round handled kind with a flat jaw and it works great on PermaComb.

>The loop on the end suprised me, I thought it might be a handle, but it's a loop to hold a smoker.

I removed the screw eye for the lid latch because it's always in the way of putting my large smokers on. But I keep in in the box in case I need it.

>If you use the L shaped, crowbar type hive tool, it would fit the holder on the end, again, I use PC and the hook type frame lifters so that doesn't work for me.

Me too, but if you have a frame grip it fits behid it nicely. I like the Italian one from Brush Mt.

>Oh well, it makes a nice place to sit while I wait for the swarm to settle in the nuc box.

It does make a nice stool doesn't it?

>The slots on the top are for the frame perches, the two piece type fit nicely.

The one I got from Brushy Mt. fits perfectly, but you may have to adjust for other types.

>I took Wayacoyote's advise and stained it a nice color and put a polyurthane coat on top. Very stylish and professional, I think the bees like it.

I'm sure the bees were VERY impressed by it.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

The only thing that I can not figure out on the box is why the extra hook and eye on the top of the lid? It hooks to itself, I can see no appearant reason for it. Perhaps it is a spare?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>The only thing that I can not figure out on the box is why the extra hook and eye on the top of the lid? It hooks to itself, I can see no appearant reason for it. Perhaps it is a spare?

I holds down the frame perch. (I already told you that.)


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I holds down the frame perch. (I already told you that.) 

I can't find where you explaned that. And I can't see how it would. Well, I'll fiddle with it some or take it off. Thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

lol. Well the frame perch goes on top of the whole thing and the latch keeps it from falling out when you open the lid. If you don't have a frame perch in it, you may as well take it off.


----------

